# S Corp in Indiana, How and Is it a Good Idea



## AArnold54 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello all,

I just started driving in Indiana last week, and I sometimes make some drives into the IL / Chicago area as well. For tax reasons, I am considering forming an S Corp in Indiana. I was wondering if anyone has any advice or experience on this, especially in regards to 1) what's the annual cost/savings of this, 2) does this change my status with Uber or do I have to change anything with then, and 3) are there advantages of being an s corp vs a 1099. 

I may not understand all the details and scope of what I just posted above, so if anyone has any corrections, please feel free to point them out. And if anyone has done this before, I would love to hear more. 

Thanks


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

AArnold54 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just started driving in Indiana last week, and I sometimes make some drives into the IL / Chicago area as well. For tax reasons, I am considering forming an S Corp in Indiana. I was wondering if anyone has any advice or experience on this, especially in regards to 1) what's the annual cost/savings of this, 2) does this change my status with Uber or do I have to change anything with then, and 3) are there advantages of being an s corp vs a 1099.
> 
> ...


focus on the essentials now, you will have time to incorporate later.
first you need to find a good caviar supplier. then concentrate on providing hot towels, premium fresh brewed coffee, and godiva chocolates.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I have owned an S-corp in a totally different industry, and I'm not sure there would be any advantage from a tax perspective.

1099 is simply number of the IRS FORM a company uses to report payments to service providers who are not employees. It's not a separate category of legal entity like S Corp or LLC.

There are two reasons to do some form of incorporation -- tax advantages and insulation from liability...not necessarily in that order.

Talk to real tax and/or legal professionals about these questions -- not anonymous posters on the Internet. You're just going to get stupid advice from people who don't know.


----------

